# Excision of hypertropic painful scar



## lmsnyfla (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello All !
I need expert advise.  Please tell me what code is used for an excision of painful scar ??????  Doctor is performing an ORIF of ulnar shaft nonunion.  It's probably included in the ORIF but I'm stumped anyway !
Thanks in advance !


----------



## mbort (Feb 19, 2009)

Ifthe painful scar was removed during the approach (which is more than likely the case) then yes it would be incidental.

If not, then you would probably use an excision code from the integ section.

hope this helps
Mary, CPC,COSC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 19, 2009)

*Complex Repair*

If, as Mary said, the scar revision was NOT part of the approach to the ORIF, then look at the guidelines for complex repair:  "includes ... scar revision ..."

If the closure doesn't require complex repair, then use removal of lesion code. 

Again, ONLY if this was NOT part of the approach/closure for the ORIF.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lmsnyfla (Feb 19, 2009)

It seems it is part of the approach.  Dr states in report "Antibiotic was given preoperatively.  Following this, the hypertrophic scar was then identified and excised through the soft tissue and down to the fracture site".
Thank you so much for the feed-back !


----------

